# Northern California Hay Farmers



## heytalk (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi I am in the Davis, CA area.

I am looking for locals in the area who I can meet up with and talk hay.

I am a first time hay farmer with 80 acres that I would like to work hay on.

Thank you,

heytalk


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Check out the California Alfalfa Conference in Vicalia Dec. 1 & 2.

California Alfalfa Workgroup Homepage

There is a California Alfalfa & Forage Association, check with their Executive Secretary or Dan Putnam at UC Davis [email protected]

Alfalfa & Forage Symposium - Greetings and welcome!

Aaron Keiss [email protected]


----------



## bullet81 (Jun 7, 2010)

I am in central ca. if you have any questions, shoot. Central ca. is alot different than northern ca but I will try to answer any questiond that you have.


----------

